# Seen THE Dress, now to plan a wedding!



## xlouloux

Hi everyone, I'm Louise and I have been engaged to my gorgeous fiance James since just before Christmas (I didn't want him to propose in front of my family on Christmas day) so he did it on the 23rd Dec 2011. He didn't do anything major as it's not what I wanted, I went with him to get the ring (he choose even though I was going too) and I am in love with it! We have been friends for about 6 years and been together for 3. When we got together we were both rebounding off of our ex's lol, it worked in our favour! Now I cannot wait to marry him and plan a wedding, and we are also ttc our first baby so this is definitely going to help take my mind off it for abit.

I have been browsing wedding dresses since Christmas and thought I had and idea of what I wanted. I was all for sparkles and lace and had a few in mind until tonight...

I have found the one I want, I love it, I know I need to try a similar one on to see for definite but I am pretty sure I want it. I almost cried when I came across it online. I am not sure whether I want ivory or white yet though, it's plain but beautiful! Instead of a sparkly dress I have decided I want a big sparkly bouquet instead!

Front & Back of dress.:flower:
 



Attached Files:







taffeta-strapless-neckline-and-pick-up-a-line-chapel-train-2011-hot-sale-wedding-dress-wb-0069.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 67









back.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 45


----------



## xlouloux

As for the bouquet I know I want the teardrop shape, have seen a few I like but I am unsure of any colour scheme yet!

Here's 2 I like, but with less green and abit more sparkle. 
I also want to be able to keep it :)

EDIT: Found another I like!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0018_main.JPG
File size: 94.2 KB
Views: 7









WS001-11.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 10









White-teardrop-b-th.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Eve

Super pretty!!


----------



## Creative

the dress and flowers are both stunning. Looking forward to seeing your plans unfold.


----------



## xlouloux

Thank you :D

Today I have been looking at possible wedding venues and have 5 on my list! James likes the New Hall Hotel & Spa because it has a nice swimming pool and looks the most expensive, we haven't set a budget yet but I get the feeling it's well out of our price range so it's more of a dream venue. Another fave is the botanical gardens, since we hope to marry in spring/summer time.

Also I can not for the life of me decide on a colour scheme! Originally I wanted pastel colours but not so sure now. I have found a beautiful lilac and ivory bouquet on ebay for cheap, but didn't want to go down the purple/lilac route. I wanted something different but the more I look, the more I sway towards pink/lilac. James was all for pink but I just can't handle too much of it! If I get the lilac ivory flowers, the bridesmaids can have pink with ivory.
 



Attached Files:







bouquet.JPG
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xlouloux

The guest list so far is a nightmare surprise surprise! Me and James both agreed on invitation style a long time ago, we want origami and James will make them because he loves that kind of thing. Something along the lines of these would be nice, he is going to be busy with these! I think we will probably having matching place cards aswell.
 



Attached Files:







globetrotting bride origami crane.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## xlouloux

I have just seen the jewellery I want on ebay for less that £10 inc postage!! Ivory coloured pearls, so cute! I am getting them next week so I have something to hold onto as it's going to be a long long wait!

Ebay is going to be my new best friend.

Edit: I am not so sure now, James likes it but I am no longer in love with it haha. I don't know whether to have sparkles, or lilac lol as I am going to have lilac hair pins! Ahhh choices choices!
 



Attached Files:







untitled.JPG
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xlouloux

We want our wedding to be fun for everyone and I have been racking my brains trying to think of ways to make it abit different, so for wedding favors I have come up with a few ideas, 90's themed items are my fave so far.

I would love to fill up the bubble bags with stuff for the kids, and find some 90's sweets etc! If anyone has any ideas please let me know x
 



Attached Files:







tack.JPG
File size: 36 KB
Views: 5









untitled.JPG
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congrats on finding THE dress!.

I Used to have one of those bubble bags when i was a kid!!!


----------



## xlouloux

Thanks, DF loves it aswell so it's a winner. I used to love those bags so thought it would be nice for a few of the girls.


----------



## dizzy65

its beautiful


----------



## xlouloux

Thank you :D

I have found these lovely little lilac hair pins, so adorable! I have just had a fringe put in my hair, have not had one for years but I love it so I am definitely going to have one on the big day!
 



Attached Files:







JR1_2486.JPG
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xlouloux

For our first dance I had a few songs in mind, but they were all mostly ones that I like then I realised I should probably be thinking about what DF wants as he won't have much input in the actual wedding lol. I have picked one of his favorite songs Pearl Jam - Just Breathe. Every time we fight he puts this on or when he's had a few too many lol, It wasn't until tonight that I realised what the lyrics actually said so I think it's just perfect. I am going to try my best to keep this as a little surprise to him, I know he is really looking forward to our first dance and even suggested we take a few dance lessons! :happydance:


----------



## xlouloux

Found how I want my hair, can't decide whether I want the fringe now though, I don't want a really neat updo as it just doesn't suit me. I like the messy bunched together look, Eva Longoria does it perfectly here. I want it to be easy to let down in the evening aswell. I think I am going to practice myself I do have about 2 years to perfect it lol. Not sure if I want a hair piece or tiara or veil, might just stick with nice hair pins or little flowers. I also love Eva's make up here which I have copied many times, but I don't want it too dark so I may go for a more neutral look like browns etc.
 



Attached Files:







wedding-updos.jpg
File size: 73.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Staceysparkle

Gorgeous dress hun you are so organised I need some of your energy lol


----------



## xlouloux

Thank you lol, I figure if I find out about things and plan exactly what I want now, then when we marry in early 2014 (hopefully) I won't be too stressed!


----------



## xlouloux

So I am going to buy these shoes off ebay soon and see how they fit, they are £29.99, if they are comfy I will save them for the big day, if not I will just go out and buy a pair that I can try on before hand. I can always wear these for a night out or something if they aren't comfy enough. Since I am having quite a big dress and me only being 5ft I want some big heels so my dress doesn't look like it swamps me. 

Still can't decide on white or ivory...:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







shoes.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xlouloux

I realised I haven't posted my engagement ring yet, I still haven't taken a decent picture of it yet so I took one off the shop website.

It's my absolute fave possession without a doubt.

Edit: Also wanted to add DF's engagement ring!
 



Attached Files:







LDSR426.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 2









152348399864809150_4RoqEJAV_b.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 46


----------



## xlouloux

I am struggling to find bridesmaids dresses :( I have no idea yet on how many I will be having, possibly 3. My sister will be maid of honour and finding a dress perfect for her will be like trying to draw blood from a stone. She has major issues with her shoulders so I had a look for long sleeved dresses but can't find any nice ones. 

Boo, on with the searching :(


----------



## xlouloux

Me and DF really are in love with this venue, if you click photo gallery you can see more pics https://www.hitched.co.uk/wedding-venues/new-hall-hotel-spa_4690.htm#pos=14&type=7&lhid=15973
It's just so beautiful, the dream venue and we love how it's a spa aswell!! Really hope it isn't too expensive, DF is very keen to find out soon lol. :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thats a beautiful venue!! x


----------



## xSin

Love the dress, the rings, the invitations, the venue, and the hair pins!!! GORGEOUS planning so far!! <3


----------



## xlouloux

Thank you, just hoping we manage to get everything we want!


----------



## xlouloux

I have been ordering make up off ebay as I want to attempt to do it myself on the big day, I am quite good at it and know what colours suit me but knowing my luck I will end up having to do it 20 times over. I think I'm just going to go for a natural look, I ordered some metallic eyeshadows in brown/gold and a peach lipgloss and they are both lovely. I had a bit of a practice today and DF approved :haha:


----------



## Kerjack

I must say your venue is goregous!


----------



## sparkledust

I live near to newhall about 5 minutes away, its beautiful . I wanted to get married there but OH said it was too expensive...men , pffft :dohh:good luck with your wedding planning :flower:


----------



## xlouloux

Thank you, it's DF's favorite venue at the minute but we are still yet to work out a budget. I'm guessing we would have to make alot of cutbacks if we did get married there.


----------



## xlouloux

I have been looking at guest books but can't find anything that really stands out to me, I want something a little bit different so I got thinking and came up with my own idea. I am going to have the guests right messages on little slips of paper - probably with a nice design on etc, then roll them up and secure the message with lilac ribbon so it's scroll like and slip them into a bottle. As we won't be having to many guests we won't need a huge bottle just something that sits nicely on the table. I have found a website that does this and even adds a personalised message on the bottle!


----------



## Feltzy

Wow, that venue is amaaaazing!! Love everything you've done so far too, good job. You seem to be more organised than me and I only have 6 weeks to go, we've got most of the big things sorted its just the little details.

My opinion on white/ivory - I think white would go better with your colour scheme.

Re: your sister, could you get a bolero or a scarf to go around your bridesmaids shoulders instead of a long sleaved dress?


----------



## xlouloux

Thank you.

I really really want that venue now!! I think I am going to go with white I just feel it would suit my skin tone more. Also I have been looking at some lovely boleros, I think I want one myself as I find my arms are the hardest to tone up and have faded stretch marks on them that won't budge! I had no luck finding nice long sleeved bridesmaid dresses anyway. I love lace and initially wanted a lace dress but I think a simple lace bolero.


----------



## Feltzy

A lace bolero would look really nice!


----------



## xlouloux

Colour scheme decided finally, we are going to go with fuchsia and lime green. I have always liked those colours together and it will fit in with what we want in the evening. We have always said that the only thing that matters in the evening is that it is fun for everyone including ourselves.

This picture I found was what made the colours a winner for me.:D
 



Attached Files:







url.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Feltzy

They look really nice together. We've gone for midnight blue and silver.


----------



## xlouloux

I love the colours you have chosen, they look so elegant and classy together. I will be making sure I throw in lots of sparkle lol.


----------



## xlouloux

So I am having a bit of a nightmare regarding the venue we want, I have been reading reviews and while most are good, I have read a few too many about the staff being rude and dismissive. That got me looking at other venues, me and DF like Aston Hall, I have been a few times and it's much MUCH cheaper than the other venue, so we are going to look into it abit more. I'll upload some pics of it soon.


----------



## Feltzy

A friend of mine got married at Aston Hall, him and his wife loved it. It has a sister hotel called 'The Woodlands' which is near where I live, in fact its 5 mins walk from my mums house. It looks lovely though, I just googled it lol.


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

xlouloux said:


> We want our wedding to be fun for everyone and I have been racking my brains trying to think of ways to make it abit different, so for wedding favors I have come up with a few ideas, 90's themed items are my fave so far.
> 
> I would love to fill up the bubble bags with stuff for the kids, and find some 90's sweets etc! If anyone has any ideas please let me know x

Hey hun as a fellow LTTC and B2B I thought id say hi :hugs:

I love your journal so far and I love the little favours idea. I live in London and we have a shop in Watford called "sweets from heaven" they have soooooooo many old school sweets and things that are no longer being sold i.e lucky charms cereal? shops amazing!! Not sure if you wanna give them a ring and see if you can get any delivered to you and send you a brochure. Well I will be stalking hun :happydance: Heres my journal if you fancy a peek https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...rnal-all-welcome-update-new-venue-castle.html

When are you getting married? Have you set a date? xxxx


----------



## xlouloux

I haven't been doing much wedding planning lately, it's been at the back of my mind, I keep looking at the picture of the dress I want and decided to attach my head to it! :haha:

I have been looking at brooches so I can think up ideas for a bouquet, I told my mom about wanting a brooch bouquet and she looked at me like I was insane...until she had a look at them on the internet! Now she's looking out for cheap brooches for me and wants to help me make it, which is nice considering to her marriage is "just a piece of paper," I really can't stand it when people say that, vowing to my DF is so important to me!

I also cannot for the life of me decide on a colour scheme! Argh it's so annoying, every time I pick one I find more colours!
 



Attached Files:







louuuu.jpg
File size: 90.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xlouloux

Ok I have decided to keep the the fuchsia and green colour scheme! There is a long running joke in my family that I am adopted because I have always looked oriental lol! (it's not as harsh as it sounds it's all good fun) so I asked DF if he would be ok with an oriental themed wedding and he really likes the idea. He is currently making me a bunch of origami roses and we have decided to include quite abit of origami into the wedding instead of just the invites. I have seen some beautiful pieces that would look lovely with added glitter and gems etc. I want to include abit of Bollywood style and stuff too. I'm really excited now. :D


----------



## Feltzy

That sounds lovely, you have some really good ideas! I had my wedding a couple of weeks ago so mines all done with now but we had such a great day, its well worth all the planning that goes into it. I'll keep coming back and following your journal x


----------

